# Please Help me for buy a Ebike!



## Juliakd93 (Jan 27, 2021)

I want to buy an Ebike to work as a food delivery in NJ. I need a high range of hours per day, approx 70 per day would be great. I am interested in the Bafang Front Hub kit, it is 500w and includes a 48v 24.5ah battery. I can spend 1300 us maximum and the speed of the engine does not matter so much to me. What I do care a lot about is the charge. What it the best kit for that? Thank you!


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

You might consider an Lectric XP. For $900 shipped. eBikes
You could buy an extra battery for your range needs.

I bought and returned two, I was looking for off road exclusively. I'd consider it for pavement or flat gravel. Lots of YouTube videos.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

As said directly above you are on to a good thing. The 24.5Ah battery should be good for 70 miles if you don't need speed but also you must factor in stops/starts which eat watts as well, not to mention the overall weight of your final choice., 24.5 batteries are not light to begin with. But 15wh/mile is about the national average for moderatly ridden eBikes and the 1,176wh capacity should do the job. 

One thin is that you will want to make sure to install torque arms to the axle/fork to keep things in place. Don't skip this part.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

If $1,300 is all you can spend then your choice is not bad. You might do better if you shop around. There are a few reputable Chinese companies selling batteries in the US cheaper than in kit prices. Your choice of motors is okay if the terrain you are on is flat and you don't want to go fast. I would think for food delivery that dispatch would be higher on your list. If that is the case and you are doing a lot of start and stops then I would suggest a Bafang BBSHD or BBSO2 mid drive. With a bit of shopping you could get a mid drive and battery for the $1,300.


----------

